# First Python choice and enclosure size



## Ghillies (Dec 8, 2015)

So after surfing the web and researching I'm looking at possibly getting a Bredli for my first python.

found some 9 month old ones for sale that are around 70cm according to the seller. Now I'm trying to work out what enclosure size I should build for a Python this size.

my other option is a Stimson Python which will be easier on space as far as enclosure size matters and I have a local breeder that I have already talked to and handled some of his hatchlings.

either way I don't want my snake to be stressed from a to big enclosure to early or a cramped up enclosure that's too small...

advice is very welcome, Thanks.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2015)

You'll get a lot of advice, "get this one, or this one", but really it comes down to what you want. Sounds like you've already started to, but research the type of python you want to get, and find out everything about it.
Regarding enclosure sizes, the bredli would be fine in a fullsized tank ( a "forever" home); a 4 ft/1200 long tank is fine, as long as you put a couple of hides in. Depending on the size of the Stimson's, a smaller tank or tub is the go. Hatchies of any kind do better in a plastic tub (most people use the sistema click clacks) with a heat mat or heat cord.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi mate,

looks like you've got the two best snakes picked

For enclosures it is a matter of what space you have:

A stimmie would need a length based tank though you should include a couple of ledges for basking (this simulates their natural habitat)

A Bredli would prefer something height based as they are arboreal but I prefer to give my carpet a bit of stretching room (IMO it's less cramped but you don't need to).

I had a similar choice that you did (mine is an X), good luck!

Bredli


----------



## Ghillies (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys

id love to get both if I could but leaning towards the Stimson Hatchling because of space issues and also the fact it's less than 5 minutes to see the local breeder unlike the Bredli which is 6hrs away...


----------

